# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr >  Λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις σκαφών ( Μαρίνες )

## mastrokostas

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα για να συζητούμε γενικά θέματα που αφορούν τις μαρίνες ,νέες και παλιές ,αλλά και αυτές που πιθανόν να κατασκευάζονται η θα κατασκευαστούν .

----------


## Natsios

Και αφού άνοιξε αυτό το θεματάκι ας δούμε αυτό το άρθρο σχετικά με την κατασκευή νέων μαρίνων από τους γείτονες Τούρκους. Αυτά τα εργα θα πρέπει να συναγωνιστούμε εμείς στο Αιγαίο για να προσελκύσουμε τον πολυπόθητο Τουρισμό

----------


## mastrokostas

Δυστυχώς φίλε έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι είμαστε ποιο άχρηστοι από όσο πίστευα .Είναι δυνατόν το μοναδικό προϊών που έχουμε ,και αυτό λόγο τύχης που βρισκόμαστε σε αυτόν τον τόπο , να μην έχουμε κάνει τίποτα για να το εκμεταλλευτούμε !!!
Φίλος μου από την Ρόδο, έλεγε πέρσι ότι δεν μπορούσε να βρει κάπου να δέσει το σκάφος του ,και ερχόταν Τούρκοι με 2000 € , το πήραν απέναντι σε μαρίνα ,το πρόσεχαν και το συντηρούσαν ( μουραβιες και φρεσκαρίσματα ) και του το έφερναν όποτε το ζητούσε ( με συνεννόηση ) , και πλήρωνε μόνο τα εισιτήρια του για την επιστροφή του σκιπερ . 
Κοιμόμαστε με τα τσαρούχια !Τώρα είναι αργά πιστεύω !

----------


## Κουμπαρος

http://www.limassolmarina.com/limassol-marina

Η κατασκευή έχει ήδη αρχίσει και προχωρά με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Κάλιο πολύ αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------

